
  Finding Family Is Big Business: Ancestry.com Files For $75 Million IPO  - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/03/finding-family-is-big-business-ancestrycom-files-for-75-million-ipo/
======
quizbiz
What could they be raising capital for that needs an IPO?

~~~
madh
Maybe this is just an exit for the founders and investors?

